# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  first cycle for ectomorph

## jollyroger

Hello everyone. New to the forum and enjoying it. I am looking for advice on a first cycle. I am 37, weigh 160 and am 6'2". I've been lifting for 4+ yrs with little to show for it (perhaps 5 lbs. muscle). Had back surgery last winter and need more help now than ever. I have been looking at Deca /Sust/Clomid over 8-10 weeks. Any advice will be appreciated.

----------


## iron4life79

hey bro,
you came to the right place for info. this over 30 board rocks, and a lot of smart guys hang out here.

my recommendation would be to drop the sustanon and replace it with enanthate or cypionate . since you're a little "older", like me, you might want to try a slightly higher dose of enan/deca ....maybe something like this:
1-11 test enan(or cyp) 500mg/week split into 2 injections per week
1-10 deca 400mg/week split into the same 2 injections

clomid 3 weeks after your last injection, run like this:

300mg day 1
100mg days 2-11
50mg days 12-21

make sure you have some kind of anti-e on hand incase you need it.

peace bb79

----------


## jollyroger

thanks bro! i'll give it a shot (no pun intended)

----------


## LewdTenant

Learn how to eat partner. At your age your metabolism should have slowed down and it should be easier to put on weight. Your cycle is worthless without the proper knowledge of nutrition. 

I was 6'1" 170 until 25 and finally learned how to eat at that age. I put on 15 solid lbs in 3-4 months time without AS or any supps except protein powder. Just by learning how to eat.



Lewd

----------


## iron4life79

i agree with lewd as well........

i took for granted your diet and training were in line. if they are youre good to go, if not, then work on what lewd suggested 1st.

peace IFL79

----------


## jollyroger

Thanks for the advice. I realize I need to push the protein more and that has been a problem in the past. I have a hard time sleeping at night if I take protein before bedtime. Anybody else have this problem? I tried it last week and only got about 4 hours sleep before having to go to work. Right now I'm just taking more during the day but would like to take advantage of it at night. Are there any proteins that are better to take at night? Thanks!

----------


## johnsomebody

Hi jollyroger. As one Ecto to another I know how you feel. I started at 160lbs at 6'5" and I'm 230 at about 18%bf now 30 yrs later and haven't yet done AS. 

One really GREAT thing about being an Ecto-type is that you don't put fat on your gut like a lot of guys do. I have about as much on my shoulders as on my waist which I think is way cool. Meanwhile all my old school buddies have major guts going on.

The thing that will blimp me out in no time is carbs and I'd suggest upping those, especially if you do a cycle. And especially before bed if you want to gain weight. Just don't overdo it -I put on ten lbs in a month once eating a chocolate donut every night with sk milk before bed -took me three months to loose it again.

Anyway, good luck!

----------

